# StaffPad to Dorico



## pizzarco (Sep 16, 2020)

Has anyone had problems exporting XML from StaffPad to Dorico? I have had various (spurious) eighth note rests added at various random places along each stave so the barlines do not match up vertically, time signatures appearing where they are simply duplicates of what is already in place, and other problems.
Does anyone have a clean up procedure? I know selecting each time signature, deleting and replacing in Dorico seems to be a common clean up task after import.

I suspect perhaps, erasing a note in SP then replacing it might not be a clean erase, or holding on a note and dragging (left or right) to change duration might be the cause of some of the misalignments, but not sure at all. It looks all correct within SP.
I have not tried going though, say Musescore (or Sibelius etc.) as an intermediary. Must do some tests when I have time.

Hopefully an update from SP will help
(currently v1.2.2 iOS)


----------



## JacquesMathias (Sep 17, 2020)

Hi pizzarco. I use both, however I've noticed that Dorico does not import XML files beautifully, if you know what I mean... Have had some trouble recently, then I decided to use Musescore instead, which would with the same file, "translate" almost perfectly. Well, didn't have time to find the culprit though. 

Love Dorico - it just doesn't seem to like XML importing...


----------

